# AION - Tower of Eternity, chinese open beta



## CaptainCool (Apr 8, 2009)

the chinese open beta of aion started today.
registration is incredibly easy. just fill in your username in the first textfield, your password into the second and third field, copy the capture, thats it^^
http://register.sdo.com/sdo/reg/common/inputinfo1.asp?from=78

there are several downloads available:
torrent 1
torrent 2

these links worked pretty fast for me (download all parts):
http://download.nachtblock.de/download/client/aion/china-openbeta/Data.zip
http://download.nachtblock.de/download/client/aion/china-openbeta/Data.z01
http://download.nachtblock.de/download/client/aion/china-openbeta/Data.z02
http://download.nachtblock.de/download/client/aion/china-openbeta/Data.z03
http://download.nachtblock.de/download/client/aion/china-openbeta/AION_Setup_0.9.5.0.exe

manual patch 1:
http://dlc2.sdo.com/FTP/AION/20090324/1/AION_Manaul_2.exe

manual patch 2:
http://dlc2.sdo.com/FTP/AION/20090407/1/AION_Manaul_3.exe

there are many more mirrors availabe, just google for it.

but most importantly there is an english patch which translates the full game! it was made using the english client:
http://rapidshare.com/files/218903285/Aion_english_patch.rar
there is a readme within the archive.

in the launcher of the game you can select the region in china where you "live". select the 2nd region, that allows you to use the server Araziel, it has the largest english speaking playerbase.

the game runs very smoothly and relatively lagfree.
i really like what ive seen so far. the graphics are very nice and the gameplay is solid.

id like to show some screenshots but the servers are offline for 3 hours right now, there seems to be some maintenance going on.

so go for it if you want to test the game already^^ i think its a nice oppertunity to test the game early.


----------

